

Facebook Causes ‘Psychotic Episodes and Delusions’, Study Claims - jackau
http://nocamels.com/2013/05/facebook-causes-psychotic-episodes-and-delusions-study-claims/

======
JakeStone
If you follow the link to read the rest of the article, you'll see it takes
you to The Daily Mail. We don't ever believe The Daily Mail, do we boys and
girls?

~~~
illuminate
I see their (mostly fake) stories nonstop, so apparently no one ever stops
biting.

~~~
JakeStone
Well, sure. P.T. Barnum was correct, after all. But we can at least try to
spread some inoculation around, can't we?

------
ceejayoz
What nonsense.

Relationships gone sour can cause mental illnesses to come to the forefront,
regardless of venue. Facebook likely isn't causing psychosis any more than
telephones and divorce have for decades.

